
Keybase.io doesn't search users email addresses - iamfromit
If I know colleagues with email addresses, how do I find their keybase ID when they might be out of touch? Names alone are not very unique... Ephemeral relationships between public services like GitHub, Twitter, Facebook, etc can be forged to establish an implanted identify similar or in place of a legitimate one. Just what goes on here?
======
eweneedavpn
How would you verify the email addresses in the first place?

~~~
andymurd
Would it work if keybase periodically send an email containing a phrase that
is encrypted with your public key. You decrypt the email and enter the phrase
into the keybase website?

